# hi new member.



## collytwin (Mar 6, 2012)

hi south africas. 
any expats in south africa.
how have started up any garages as a business.
are vehicle related business.
i have a garage in the uk and woundering what it like over in south africa.
i am intrested in old vw kombis (vw transporters) beetles.
i see there is a few over in s/a.
thanx collytwin


----------

